# kostenlose Online Ego shooter



## nicosam (8. November 2009)

Gehen euch die ganzen online Games mit Schwert und Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht auch langsam auf den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??
Bin auf der suche nach nem guten kostenlosen Online Ego Shooter könnt ihr mir welche Empfehlen??


----------



## Bader1 (8. November 2009)

Warrock
is ziehmlich spassig und gut, nur abund an triffste auf Hacker.


----------



## appeal109 (8. November 2009)

wennst mal einen etwas "anderen" shooter spielen willst, kann ich dir Battlefield: Heroes empfehlen... is eig. relativ gelungen.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Warrock
> is ziehmlich spassig und gut, nur abund an triffste auf Hacker.


/sign Warrock ist eigendlich der beste Free FPS den man kriegen kann.


----------



## nicosam (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> /sign Warrock ist eigendlich der beste Free FPS den man kriegen kann.



Das ist gut zu wissen werd ich mir den schon mal direkt im hinterkopf behalten


----------



## Kremlin (8. November 2009)

Crossfire fällt mir spontan ein.


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Warrock


Durch die ganzen Hacker kannste das Spiel auch eigentlich wieder in die Tonne kloppen und K2 kriegt auch nichts auf die Reihe mal dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Breakyou9 (8. November 2009)

BF Heroes ist wirklich sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Durch die ganzen Hacker kannste das Spiel auch eigentlich wieder in die Tonne kloppen und K2 kriegt auch nichts auf die Reihe mal dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.


Naja zurzeit sehe ich nur noch ganz Selten welche, mal sehen obs beim nächsten Patch wieder so viele gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja zurzeit sehe ich nur noch ganz Selten welche, mal sehen obs beim nächsten Patch wieder so viele gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Problem besteht schon mehr als seit einem Jahr, mal sinds mehr mal ist es unspielbar...
BF Heroes ist wirklich empfehlenswert aber ich hab schnell die Lust daran verloren.


----------



## Kankuso (8. November 2009)

Combat Arms


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. November 2009)

Warsow?


----------



## chopi (8. November 2009)

Ich zock von Zeit zu Zeit Urban terror,lausige grafik,wenig Waffen,nur Noobs,aber ich mag es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht auch Sauerbraten[1] oder Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory [2]... beide für lau.

[1] http://www.sauerbraten.org/
[2] http://enemy-territory.4players.de[size=-1] 

[/size]


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Ach was auch noch ganz nett ist ist Quake Live.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Versuch mal S4
ist ein Style Shooter und hat mir ne menge spaß gemacht


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> BF Heroes ist wirklich sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er sucht einen ego shooter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crossfire ( so wie css )
warrock


----------



## Blacktempel (8. November 2009)

Combat Arms fand ich sehr gut. Bloß ist man nach ner Zeit fast gezwungen Geld auszugeben oder einen neuen Account zu machen.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Warrock kannste in die Tonne treten, Hacker im Übermaß und die Casher gehen einem auf den Sack

Battlefield Heroes, kein anderes Spiel hat mich gefrustet in Hinsicht auf die Server. Mit Freunden spielen ist sogut wie unmöglich

Urban Terror ist technisch gesehn unterste Schublade, hatte aber Spaß

Quake Live ist ähnlich wie Unreal Tournament, man springt rum und muss gut im Aimen sein.

S4 ist wie Quake Live kein realistischer Shooter, wems gefällt.

Combat Arms, das Spiel mit dem ich zurzeut genauso viel Spaß habe wie ich weine. Bis vor kurzem sehr viele Hacker und wenn man
kein Geld für Waffen hat ist es wie Tennis mit einem Golfschläger spielen. Frustrierend. (Mit Geld meine ich ingame Währung, wobei Casher auch hier nerven)


Insgesamt finde ich Combat Arms am besten, auch wenn es wie gesagt richtig frustet manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Blacktempel

Stimmt nicht, nur wenn man schlecht ist. Wenn du gut bist hast du immer genug Geld zusammen


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Naja Free FPS sind eigendlich insgesamt nicht so Doll finde ich, die die Geld ausgeben haben immer einen Vorteil, da sie sich bessere Waffen holen können, deswegen spiel ich lieber CoD4 oder BF2 also free FPS.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja Free FPS sind eigendlich insgesamt nicht so Doll finde ich, die die Geld ausgeben haben immer einen Vorteil, da sie sich bessere Waffen holen können, deswegen spiel ich lieber CoD4 oder BF2 also free FPS.





Wenn man Skill hat macht man die Leute trotzdem fertig (Okay, in Combat Arms und Warrock evtl nicht mit Standardwaffen)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Ja aber wenn die Leute die Geld ausgeben auch ein wenig Skill haben siehts schlecht aus.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wenn man Skill hat macht man die Leute trotzdem fertig (Okay, in Combat Arms und Warrock evtl nicht mit Standardwaffen)


Ja schon, in Warrock own ich die Famas noobs au mit ner MP5 aber trozdem, wenn die dann auch noch spielen können, hat man keine Chance.


----------



## sympathisant (9. November 2009)

quake gibts inzwischen online und umsonst.

nennt sich quake live: http://www.quakelive.com/


----------



## Vanitra (9. November 2009)

Mit kostenlos meinst du (schätze ich) Spiele die dich weder in der Anschaffung noch in der Verwendung etwas kosten.
-> Warrock (Verschnitt aus CS, Battlefield und massenhaft cheatern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-> Counter-Strike 2D

Trotzdem würde ich dir das ultimative und schon seit Jahren beliebte Counter-Strike empfehlen. Kostet zwar die 9-10 EUR einmalig (für den HL Key) aber danach nichts mehr. Ein vergleichbar gutes freies Spiel gibt es nicht. (Meine Ansicht)


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja schon, in Warrock own ich die Famas noobs au mit ner MP5 aber trozdem, wenn die dann auch noch spielen können, hat man keine Chance.




Wie gesagt, mit Standard Waffen dann natürlich nicht mehr, aber wenn die Cash - Nutzer nicht abartig gut sind und man eine mittelmäßige Waffe hat geht das "noch". Natürlich hat man weniger Erfolg gegen so Leute aber keine Chancen würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Parabellum ist mittlerweile in der Open-Beta. Vom deutschen und neuen Entwicklungsstudio Acony entwickelt, basierend auf der Unreal-Engine 3 und auf den Gameplay von Counter-Strike.
http://parabellum.xg1.net/


----------



## Kaldreth (10. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Warrock
> is ziehmlich spassig und gut, nur abund an triffste auf Hacker.



Jap kann da nur zustimmen! Hab das mal ne ganze Zeit gezockt bis der großer Hacker, cheater Angriff kam! Bin dann zu Battlefield 2 kostet noch nen 10er...


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jap kann da nur zustimmen! Hab das mal ne ganze Zeit gezockt bis der großer Hacker, cheater Angriff kam! Bin dann zu Battlefield 2 kostet noch nen 10er...


Joa ^^ BF2 ist insgesamt aber in jeder hinsicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist der Preis nicht die Rede wert.


----------



## Teal (10. November 2009)

<3 Phosphor. Konnte das sogar im Steam-Overlay-Browser spielen, ist dann aber nach ein paar Minuten gecrasht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

ACh was es auch noch gibt ist America's Army, komplet kostenlos(ohne Casher) aber sau schwer xD


----------

